# Channel cattin today



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit the river agin today for some channels, struck out on finding shad agin so had to use frozen...I caught 6 channels 5 were between 1 and 3-lbs, with big fish of 6-lbs


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish. Your looking pretty skinny these days.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice cat Jackson !!! Hey, you are looking sleak there! Better be careful, ya get skinny like crappielooker, them cats will be pullin YOU in  DA KING !!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Crap Jack. You're almost see through!  Nice to see you are catching again. When ya gonna teach melon to catch fish? Dips been outfishing me big time lately and it ain't right.

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah, my friend Bryan, he is going to be a much harder pupil than what dip was..I see many years of frustration while teaching him the ancient art of the cattter.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

See Jack, I wasnt kidding, its me, if im around people will get skunked. See you go w/out me & catch fish, heck even Dip & gfish caught a couple before I showe dup that day, but then when im around the cats go hide, maybe its becasue they know I'm the best & are affraid of me!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Uh, jack. My name is Bill. As in bill_gfish  

BILL


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think he was responding to your thing about teach Mellon how to catch fish (my 1st name is Bryan)  

Yours is Bill? Hmm, I thought the G was for Gar as in GAR MAN. Jack, could you post the picture, you know of the Gar in the net!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I should have known better. I guess I read it wrongly. What's new, wrong again. Sorry Jack. Thought I caught ya sleeping.  
biLl


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you mean this one?


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bryan, I think some of us (me) might be immune to your jinx. Or is that something that only recently developed? And Jack, I'm extremely jealous of you for 2 reasons:

1. You caught some cats yesterday;
2. I know where all that weight you've lost has gone - right around my midsection.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It has just come to me what has happened to Bryan.
And this is scary. Bryan has talked to DAKING, on the phone but never met him in person. So, the curse of the king must be able to spread itself via phonelines   . I once thought this rare disease only contagious by meeting and fishing with DAKING. But it looks like it has mutated itself into another form.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

For the love of Flatheads, would someone else call & talk to the King. I'm tired of this Jinx, although it is way too funny now. If I get my work arouynd the house donw I may just stroll down to my old favorite spot, I know I will catch channels, bad thing is I'll have to be back before dark, it gets pretty rough there after dark. Punk kids.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember your sidearm  ..I had a game warden check my license last week, I was wearing my 45 in a holster on my hip...He said perfectly legal!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good news Jack. I was also checked alst week when I was out w/ my son, I had on my Beretta .25 but was actually concealed since it was in my pocket, he could see it but didnt say aa word about it.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Did someone call? Or should I say will somebody call me...........LOL !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I called and talked with the King Friday evening. I'm going to try to get him into my boat next Sunday. Neither he, nor I, will have any signs of a curse when we come off the water.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea right.  

Hey i dont care as long as it comes off of me!


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard that this year, Catking bestowed his curse upon you so he could catch some fish.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Is this a catfish curse?










I better be careful  










Sounds like it would be a very depressing curse


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ha, Ha let me tell ya'.

Actually once everything gets ready I think I'll catch some Flatheads this year. I've put alot into it, I amstumped as to why i havent caught mnay Channels yet though. By the end of March last eyar I slayed them, but that was also due to the high amount of fish I caught in the flood waters.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> Is this a catfish curse?


 May not be a curse in the first pick and it may not be legal either. That cats got him mounted good!!  

Bill


----------

